# [solved] gconf 2.26.2-r1 emerge failed

## tsu.kz.m

Salve a tutti, ho un problema che purtroppo non riesco a risolvere in nessuna modo,

sto aggiornando la mia distribuzione gentoo su un amd64 e adesso, visto che gconf-2.26.2.r1 è stabile su amb64 mi da il seguente errore di compilazione

```

mv -f .deps/gconf-sanity-check.Tpo .deps/gconf-sanity-check.Po                                                                                              

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -pipe -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o gconf-sanity-check-2 gconf-sanity-check.o   -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2   libgconf-2.la                                             

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gconf-sanity-check-2 gconf-sanity-check.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib64/libglitz-glx.so /usr/lib64/libGL.so /usr/lib64/libXext.so /usr/lib64/libglitz.so /usr/lib64/libpng12.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libxcb.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libxml2.so -lz -lm ./.libs/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so -pthread               

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_unlock_io'                                                                                          

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_lock_io'                                                                                            

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                                         

make[3]: *** [gconf-sanity-check-2] Error 1                                                                                                                 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2/gconf'                                                            

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                                  

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2/gconf'                                                            

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                                                                                        

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/work/GConf-2.26.2'                                                                  

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                                     

 *                                                                                                                                                          

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.                                                                                                                

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                              

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                                                  

 *             environment, line 2892:  Called gnome2_src_compile                                                                                           

 *             environment, line 2236:  Called die                                                                                                          

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                            

 *       emake || die "compile failure"                                                                                                                     

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                                        

 *   compile failure                                                                                                                                        

 *                                                                                                                                                          

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                       

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/build.log'.                                                         

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.                                                

 *                                                                                                                                                          

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:                              

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2892:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2236:  Called die               

 * The specific snippet of code:                                 

 *       emake || die "compile failure"                          

 *  The die message:                                             

 *   compile failure                                             

 *                                                               

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.

```

e questo è il mio emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Oct 2009 23:30:01 +0000                                                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1                                                                         

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                       

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                    

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US en en_GB it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=300"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx akonadi alsa amd64 amuled asf berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus dhcp divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds embedded emboss encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gif glitz gmedia google-gadgets gpm graphviz gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap libcaca lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib multiuser mysql ncurses netmeeting networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl plasma plotutils png postscript pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection remote rss samba sametime sdl semantic-desktop session skins socks5 spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl stats subtitles svg sysfs tcl tcpd teamarena theora tiff tk truetype type1 unicode utempter vcd vorbis webkit wifi wmp wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xforms xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en en_GB it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

vi ringrazio in anticipo

 :Smile: Last edited by tsu.kz.m on Sat Oct 17, 2009 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

È un problema di xcb, leggi qui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Grazie mille per l'intervento

pensavo bastasse lanciare lo script xcb-rebuilder.sh ma a quanto pare no

Beh si! 

La guida mi mancava, sta compilando 174 pacchetti quindi deduco che c'era qualcosa che non andava.

Aspetto che compila e se tutto si sistema metto il post come solved

grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

